# ATi - x600 - Unable to startx

## GenThor

Salut à tous, 	

J'ai un petit problème à l'install.

J'ai une ATI x600XT, il me faut donc la dernière version du driver puique c'est la seule qui semble la supporter.

Cependant, j'ai d'abord dû chercher fglrxconfig puisqu'il n'est pas donc mon PATH ( fglrxconfig se trouve en fait dans /opt/ati/bin/ ). 

Ce problème n'est pas le plus important, quand je l'éxécute, ma carte ne fait pas partie de la liste proposée   :Sad:  . Selon ATI, elle devrait en faire partie   :Razz:  . 

Auriez-vous une solution à ce problème ?

Merci d'avanceLast edited by GenThor on Sat Oct 16, 2004 4:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## r3pek

why don't you post in english so everybody can understand you?

if you can't write/read well in english go here:

French Forum

----------

## GenThor

I can try to translate it. Sorry for the quality of my English. 

Hi everyone, 

I've got an ATI x600XT. I did an emerge ati-drivers-3.14 ( because it seems to be the only version supporting my card ). 

But it doesn't work : 

1. The fglrxconfig is not in my PATH ( it is in /opt/ati/bin/).

2. Once I found it, I tried to run it. The problem is that my card is not listed in the supported ones. 

So my question is : how can I get my card work ? ( I'm now using the generic VESA driver )

If you could help 

Thanks

----------

## r3pek

if it's not supported by the driver, i guess you'll have to w8 to ATI release a driver with support to it. maybe in the next 6 months you'll have a driver  :Wink: 

----------

## d4rk74m4

the X600 is supported by 3.14.1.

ATI probably hasn't gotten around to updating fglrxconfig to say that it supports your card.  Just ignore that, and run through fglrxconfig anyway.  You should hopefully end up with something that works.

----------

## GenThor

I did it and replaced xorg.conf by XF86config-4. But it doens't work   :Sad:  .

How can I get the result of the failing startx to post it ?

----------

## Wedge_

The file you want is /var/log/Xorg.0.log. It will contain all the messages X spits out as it starts up.

----------

## GenThor

Here is what I got : 

[Looks weird for a driver supposed to support the card: ]

...

(--) PCI:*(4:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e50) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7fe0000/16, I/O @ 0xe000/8, BIOS @ 0xd7fc0000/17

(--) PCI: (4:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e70) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd7ff0000/16

...

Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86I2CBusInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_CheckMagic from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86DoEDID_DDC2 from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryHwCaps from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetMemInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitPCIe from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreePCIe from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AGPAcquire from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAACheckTileReducibility from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Any idea ?

----------

## GenThor

Please, could anyone help   :Sad:  ?

----------

## Wedge_

Can you post the whole log?

----------

## GenThor

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #2 SMP Mon Oct 4 16:08:52 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 12 October 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 14 17:01:58 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "be"

(**) XKB: layout: "be"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2580 card 8086,2580 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2581 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1043,813d rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2640 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2652 card 1043,2601 rev 03 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 11ab,1fa7 card 1043,138f rev 07 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:03:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:04:0: chip 1283,8212 card 1043,813a rev 13 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1043,8142 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 1002,3e50 card 1043,001e rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:00:1: chip 1002,3e70 card 1043,001f rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7f00000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7e00000 - 0xd7efffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7d00000 - 0xd7dfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(4:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e50) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7fe0000/16, I/O @ 0xe000/8, BIOS @ 0xd7fc0000/17

(--) PCI: (4:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e70) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd7ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.1

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

	ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

	ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

	ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

	ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

	ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

	ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

	ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

	ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

	ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

	ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

	ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

	ATI RV350 AS (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2), ATI R350 NH (R9800),

	ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

	ATI R350 NK (Fire GL X2), ATI RV350 NT (WS/M10), ATI RV370 5B60,

	ATI RV370 5B61, ATI RV370 5B62, ATI RV370 5B63, ATI RV370 5B64,

	ATI RV370 5B66, ATI RV370 5B67, ATI RV370 5B70, ATI RV370 5B71,

	ATI RV370 5B72, ATI RV370 5B73, ATI RV370 5460, ATI RV370 5461,

	ATI RV370 5462, ATI RV370 5463, ATI RV370 5464, ATI RV370 5465,

	ATI RV370 5466, ATI RV370 5467, ATI RV370 5470, ATI RV370 5471,

	ATI RV370 5472, ATI RV370 5473, ATI RV380 AP, ATI RV380 AQ,

	ATI RV380 AR, ATI RV380 AS, ATI RV380 AT, ATI RV380 AU, ATI RV380 AV,

	ATI RV380 AW, ATI RV380 AP2, ATI RV380 AQ2, ATI RV380 AR2,

	ATI RV380 AS2, ATI RV380 NP, ATI RV380 NQ, ATI RV380 NR,

	ATI RV380 NS, ATI RV380 NT, ATI RV380 NU, ATI RV380 NV, ATI RV380 NW,

	ATI RV380 NP2, ATI RV380 NQ2, ATI RV380 NR2, ATI RV380 NS2,

	ATI R420 JH, ATI R420 JI, ATI R420 JJ, ATI R420 JK, ATI R420 JL,

	ATI R420 JM, ATI R420 JN, ATI R420 JP, ATI R423 UH, ATI R423 UI,

	ATI R423 UJ, ATI R423 UK, ATI R423 UL, ATI R423 UM, ATI R423 ]W,

	ATI R423 UP, ATI R423 UQ, ATI R423 UR, ATI R423 UT, ATI R423 ]H,

	ATI R423 ]I, ATI RV410 VJ, ATI RV410 VK, ATI RV410 VL, ATI RV410 VM,

	ATI RV410 ^H, ATI RV410 ^I, ATI RV410 ^J, ATI RV410 ^K, ATI RV410 ^L,

	ATI RV410 ^M, ATI RV410 ^O, ATI RV410 VR, ATI RV410 VS, ATI RV410 ^R,

	ATI RV410 ^S, ATI RV410 ^U, ATI RS300 IGP, ATI RS350 IGP,

	ATI RS300M IGP

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:0) found

(--) Chipset ATI RV380 AP2 found

(--) Chipset ATI RV380 AP2 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x820ce58

(II) fglrx(1): pEnt->device->identifier=0x820ce58

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[40] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[41] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 4 card 0 func 1

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "31.5 - 60.0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "50 - 70"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(EE) fglrx(0): Cannot read V_BIOS

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV380 AP2" (Chipset = 0x3e70)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x001f)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd7000000

(EE) fglrx(0): No valid MMIO address

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitConfig failed

(EE) fglrx(0): R200PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === end

(II) fglrx(1): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) fglrx(1): PCI bus 4 card 0 func 1

(**) fglrx(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(1): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) fglrx(1): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(1): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86I2CBusInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_CheckMagic from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86DoEDID_DDC2 from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryHwCaps from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetMemInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitPCIe from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreePCIe from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AGPAcquire from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAACheckTileReducibility from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Here it is.

----------

## Wedge_

Which use flags did you compile Xorg with? I think having "hardened" and/or "static" enabled can cause this type of problem. If you have either or both set in your make.conf, try doing 

```
USE="-static -hardened" emerge xorg-x11
```

 and see if it works after that.

----------

## GenThor

Here is the result of that new attempt ( I think it looks beter ) : 

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #2 SMP Mon Oct 4 16:08:52 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 16 October 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 16 18:44:39 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "be"

(**) XKB: layout: "be"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2580 card 8086,2580 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2581 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1043,813d rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2640 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2652 card 1043,2601 rev 03 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 11ab,1fa7 card 1043,138f rev 07 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:03:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:04:0: chip 1283,8212 card 1043,813a rev 13 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1043,8142 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 1002,3e50 card 1043,001e rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:00:1: chip 1002,3e70 card 1043,001f rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7f00000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7e00000 - 0xd7efffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7d00000 - 0xd7dfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(4:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e50) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7fe0000/16, I/O @ 0xe000/8, BIOS @ 0xd7fc0000/17

(--) PCI: (4:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e70) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd7ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.1

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

	ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

	ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

	ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

	ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

	ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

	ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

	ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

	ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

	ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

	ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

	ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

	ATI RV350 AS (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2), ATI R350 NH (R9800),

	ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

	ATI R350 NK (Fire GL X2), ATI RV350 NT (WS/M10), ATI RV370 5B60,

	ATI RV370 5B61, ATI RV370 5B62, ATI RV370 5B63, ATI RV370 5B64,

	ATI RV370 5B66, ATI RV370 5B67, ATI RV370 5B70, ATI RV370 5B71,

	ATI RV370 5B72, ATI RV370 5B73, ATI RV370 5460, ATI RV370 5461,

	ATI RV370 5462, ATI RV370 5463, ATI RV370 5464, ATI RV370 5465,

	ATI RV370 5466, ATI RV370 5467, ATI RV370 5470, ATI RV370 5471,

	ATI RV370 5472, ATI RV370 5473, ATI RV380 AP, ATI RV380 AQ,

	ATI RV380 AR, ATI RV380 AS, ATI RV380 AT, ATI RV380 AU, ATI RV380 AV,

	ATI RV380 AW, ATI RV380 AP2, ATI RV380 AQ2, ATI RV380 AR2,

	ATI RV380 AS2, ATI RV380 NP, ATI RV380 NQ, ATI RV380 NR,

	ATI RV380 NS, ATI RV380 NT, ATI RV380 NU, ATI RV380 NV, ATI RV380 NW,

	ATI RV380 NP2, ATI RV380 NQ2, ATI RV380 NR2, ATI RV380 NS2,

	ATI R420 JH, ATI R420 JI, ATI R420 JJ, ATI R420 JK, ATI R420 JL,

	ATI R420 JM, ATI R420 JN, ATI R420 JP, ATI R423 UH, ATI R423 UI,

	ATI R423 UJ, ATI R423 UK, ATI R423 UL, ATI R423 UM, ATI R423 ]W,

	ATI R423 UP, ATI R423 UQ, ATI R423 UR, ATI R423 UT, ATI R423 ]H,

	ATI R423 ]I, ATI RV410 VJ, ATI RV410 VK, ATI RV410 VL, ATI RV410 VM,

	ATI RV410 ^H, ATI RV410 ^I, ATI RV410 ^J, ATI RV410 ^K, ATI RV410 ^L,

	ATI RV410 ^M, ATI RV410 ^O, ATI RV410 VR, ATI RV410 VS, ATI RV410 ^R,

	ATI RV410 ^S, ATI RV410 ^U, ATI RS300 IGP, ATI RS350 IGP,

	ATI RS300M IGP

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:0) found

(--) Chipset ATI RV380 AP2 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x820ba00

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[40] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[41] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 4 card 0 func 1

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "31.5 - 60.0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "50 - 70"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.250000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.416666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.083333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.083333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.416666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.750000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.750000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.916666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.583333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.250000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.916666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.583333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(EE) fglrx(0): Cannot read V_BIOS

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV380 AP2" (Chipset = 0x3e70)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x001f)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd7000000

(EE) fglrx(0): No valid MMIO address

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitConfig failed

(EE) fglrx(0): R200PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === end

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

How can I solve that issue ?

----------

## Wedge_

I don't think I've seen this particular problem before. The MMIO error seems to be where it's failing, but I don't know what that means. Is your kernel configured properly? Are there any error messages from the fglrx module in your "dmesg" output after running "startx"? Maybe try fiddling with some of the settings in your config file as well (eg set "NoAccel" to "yes" and see if it'll start like that).

----------

## GenThor

I can now use the ATI driver   :Very Happy:  !

The "wrong" line in the xorg.conf was : 

BusID "PCI:4:0:1"    # vendor=1002, device=3e70

But I wonder why I get that result : 

$ fgl_glxgears

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGBA, Double-buffered visual

Does it mean that I have no 3D acceleration   :Question: 

----------

## Wedge_

Ah, it had picked up the secondary device instead of the primary (PCI:4:0:1 instead of PCI:4:0:0). 

 *Quote:*   

> Does it mean that I have no 3D acceleration 

 

Possibly. What does "glxinfo | grep direct" give you? Have you done "opengl-update ati", and checked your log for any new errors? If you tried switching "NoAccel" to "yes", remember to switch it back  :Smile: 

----------

## GenThor

 :Razz: 

It works !!!

Actually the load glx and load dri where set as comments.

Here is the result of : $ fgl_glxgears

1944 frames in 5.0 seconds = 388.800 FPS

2260 frames in 5.0 seconds = 452.000 FPS

2255 frames in 5.0 seconds = 451.000 FPS

2257 frames in 5.0 seconds = 451.400 FPS

2260 frames in 5.0 seconds = 452.000 FPS

2262 frames in 5.0 seconds = 452.400 FPS

2255 frames in 5.0 seconds = 451.000 FPS

2251 frames in 5.0 seconds = 450.200 FPS

Is this good or not ?

And last question ( I hope  :Wink:   ) : is it possible to "autostart" opengl-update ati at boot ?

----------

## Wedge_

Those scores look fine - fgl_glxgears is more intensive than glxgears so the framerates are never as high. You shouldn't need to run opengl-update every time you boot up - what it does is create some symlinks to your OpenGL libraries under /usr/lib/opengl, and they won't go away on a reboot.

----------

## GenThor

Thanks a lot for your help. 

As you have seen I'm a new Gentoo user and I have to get used to that new distrib   :Razz:  .

----------

## hernejj

UPDATE:

I know that I'm not suposed to compile Xorg with "static", "dlloader", and "hardened".  I did not  :Smile:   Here are my use flags.  Do I need to specifically set -dlloader ???

USE="alsa oss 3dnow X aim avi cdr crypt cups divx4linux dvd dvdr encode esd ethereal evo exif flac ftp gif gnome gtk2 gtkhtml

imlib java joystick jpeg mcal mikod mmx mozilla mpeg ncurses offensive oggvorbis opengl pam pcmcia pdflib png pnp quicktime readline samba sockets

spell sse ssl svg svga tiff truetype usb videos xine xmms xv xvid"

----------

## hernejj

Sorry, wrong thread  :Sad: 

----------

